# Parcel motel.com - a great service for internet deliveries - esp. from the UK



## Ceist Beag (27 Jul 2012)

I saw this over on boards and the general response to it seems to be positive. I haven't used them myself so can't comment on it but just passing on the message for anyone that might be interested. Sounds like it would be handy for anyone who cannot get items delivered to their workplace, or anyone that wants to buy something from the UK but that won't be delivered to Ireland - you can have it delivered to the Northern Ireland address and they will then take it from there to your ParcelMotel dropoff point.



> Parcel Motel is a whole new way to manage your online shopping deliveries. Each Parcel Motel contains 80 secure lockers of varying sizes. They are all located in convenient places such as petrol station forecourts with 24-hour access 7 days a week. To find out where your nearest one is click here.
> No more waiting around or missed delivery notices telling you to pick up your parcel during the exact same hours that you’re at work. And no more worrying about memos from your boss on the subject of receiving personal deliveries at work!
> Now you can have your parcels sent directly to your nearest Parcel Motel ready for collection, at a time that suits you.


----------



## ajapale (27 Jul 2012)

Thanks Ceist,

When I saw this first I read it as paracetamol.com!

aj


----------



## Ceist Beag (27 Jul 2012)

yeah it's one of those names that reads like an anagram! One point I saw on the thread on boards is that the liability on items is only up to a max of €100 so you might not want to use this service for expensive items. But in general it seems like a decent idea.


----------



## tallpaul (30 Jul 2012)

Signed up and used it last week with a small test purchase from Amazon. Worked extremely efficiently and a useful means of having smaller items shipped to here where UK sellers restrict doing so.


----------



## Daisy2012 (2 Aug 2012)

Brilliant idea. I hope it goes well for them.


----------



## JohnJay (17 Aug 2012)

I used them during the week. Ordered a spare power supply for my laptop on ebay. The sellers were offering free delivery to the UK but 10 quid to deliver to ROI (eventhough they were based in NI!) Got a mail from the sellers to say it had been dispatched, 2 days later it was in the Parcelmotel thingy in Lucan. Your first 2 transactions are free, so delivery cost me nothing this time round. 
Worked perfectly for me anway.


----------

